# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  مجموعة أحكام المحكمة اإدارية العليا 2

## هيثم الفقى

مجموعة أحكام المحكمة اإدارية العليا 
جلسة 1/12/2001 
لسنة 2002

الطعن رقم 1499 لسنة 38 قضائية – عليا 
نيابة إدارية – قياس كفاية الأداء – تقرير 
الكفاية – رقابة القضاء عليه 
تقير الكفاية بصفة عامة في أي عنصر من عناصر التقدير هو من الأمور التي تترخص فيها الإدارة إلا أن ذلك ليس طليقا من كل قيد بل مشروط بأن يكون مستندا إلى عناصر ثابتة مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من وقائع تنتجها ذلك أن القرار الصادر بتقدير درجة الكفاية شأنه شأن أي قرار إداري يجب أن يقوم على سببه المبرر له قانونا و إلا كان فاقدا لسبب 

الطعن رقم 3522 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – بدلات – 
بدل مخاطر ظروف الوظيفة و وجبة غذائية 
المادة 1 , 2 , 3 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1983 بنظام العاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و مياه الشرب معدلا بالقانون رقم16 لسنة 1985 قرارات رئيس مجلس الوزراء أرقام 955 , 956 لسنة 1983 في شأن بدل مخاطر الوظيفة و مقابل نقدي عن وجبة غذائية 
مفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع رعاية منه للعاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و مياه الشرب قرر بموجب القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1983 المعدل بالقانون رقم 16 لسنة 1985 منحهم بدل ظروف و مخاطر بحد أقصى 60 % للعاملين بالمجاري و الصرف الصحي و 50 % للعاملين بمياه الشرب من الأجر الأصلي كما قرر منحهم وجبة غذائية أو مقابلا نقديا عنها و أناط رئيس مجلس الوزراء وضع القواعد اللازمة لصرف البدل أو الوجبة و الوظائف التي يستحق شاغلوها هذا البدل أو تلك الوجبة و النسب التي تصرف كبدل مخاطر بكل وظيفة من المقرر قانونا أن البدلات أو المزايا الوظيفية ترتبط بالوظائف و الأعمال التي تقررت لها فلا تستحق إلا لمن يشغل هذه الوظائف أو يقوم بعملها فعلا 

الطعن رقم 4894 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تقرير كفاية – قياس كفاية الأداء – القرار الصادر بتقدير الكفاية 
المادتان 28 , 29 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1978 المعدل بالقانون رقم 115 لسنة 1983 
مفاد المواد السابقة أن المشرع أناط بالسلطة المختصة وضع نظام يكفل قياس كفاية الأداء للعاملين بما يتفق و نشاط الوحدة و الأهداف المنوطة بها و نوعية الوظائف فيها على أن يكون قياس الأداء من واقع السجلات و البيانات و نتائج التدريب المتاح للعاملين و أن معلومات أخرى يمكن الاسترشاد بها في هذا الشأن كما أوجب المشرع إخطار العاملين الذين يقل مستوى أدائهم عن مستوى الأداء العادي بأوجه النقص في هذا الأداء حتى يكونوا على بينة منه و لكي يتمكنوا بعد الإحاطة تدارك أمورهم و إصلاح شأنهم و النهوض بمستوى أدائهم إلى المستوى الأفضل على أن القرار الصادر بتقدير كفاية العامل شأنه أي قرار إداري يجب أن يقوم على سببه المبرر له قانونا و لا يتأتى ذلك إلا بقيام هذا اسب على عناصر ثابتة و مستخلصة استخلاصا سائغا من ملف الخدمة و متعلقة بعمل العامل خلال السنة التي يقدم عنها التقدير احتراما لمبدأ سنوية التقرير و حتى لا يؤاخذ العامل بما لم يقم عليه دليل في الأوراق 0 

الطعن رقم 5952 لسنة 45 قضائية- عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – قياس كفاية الأداء – 
تقرير الكفاية – مضمونه 
المادتان 28 , 32 من قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1978 المعدل بالقانون رقم 115 لسنة 1983 
المشرع أخضع العاملين المدنيين بالدولة لنظام تقارير الكفاية و أناط بالسلطة المختصة في وضع نظام يكفل قياس كفاية الأداء عن العام خلال عام يبدأ من أول يناير و ينتهي في أخر ديسمبر و هذا النظام يتباين من جهة أخرى تبعا لاختلاف نشاط كل جهة و أهدافها و نوعية و طبيعة الوظائف بها على أن يكون مستندا من واع السجلات و البيانات التي تعدها الوحدة لهذا الغرض – اعتبر المشرع الأداء العادي معيارا يتخذ كأساس لقياس كفاية الأداء و حدد مراتب لتقدير الكفاية و هي ممتاز أو جيد أو متوسط أو ضعيف و عني المشرع بتحديد الجهة – في المادة 132 – التي يناط بها تقدير كفاية العامل إذا ما اعتبر داخل الجمهورية و حال ندبه أو تكليفه فجعلها الجهة التي قضى فيها العامل المدة الأكبر من السنة محل التقدير 

الطعن رقم 8101 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تأمين اجتماعي – أجر الاشتراك – عناصر 
الاشتراك عن الأجر المتغير
بالقانون رقم 79 لسنة 1975 المعدل بالقوانين أرقام 25 لسنة 1977 , 93 لسنة 1980 , 47 لسنة 1984 – قرار وزير التأمينات رقم 75 لسنة 1984 بشأن حساب عناصر أجر الاشتراك المتغير في قانون التأمين الاجتماعي 
هذا القرار قد أجاز للمنشأة التي يتبعها المؤمن عليه بالاتفاق مع التنظيم النقابي بها – في حالة وجوده – أداء اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي عن عناصر الأجر المتغير السنوي اعتبارا من 1/4/1984 مرد ذلك صدوره تحقيق الرغبة جماعية من جميع العاملين المؤمن عليهم – بالمنشأة على الإفادة من حكم المادة الثانية من القرار – و بحسبان أن التنظيم النقابي يمثل إرادة أو مصلحة جموع العمال فإنه إذا ما أعلنت المنشأة موافقتها على أداء الاشتراكات و وافق جميع الأعضاء المؤمن عليهم على ذلك أو لم يعترض أحد منهم على موافقة المنشأة و قيامها بالفعل يخصم اشتراكات التأمين الاجتماعي اللازمة بما ينبئ عن توافر الرغبة الجماعية للمؤمن عليهم 0 

الطعن رقم 2039 لسنة 46 قضائية – عليا 
مسئولية – المسئولية العقابية – 
مناط قيامها – ثبوت الفعل ثبوتا يقينيا 
إن من المسلمات في مجال المسئولية العقابية جنائية كانت أو تأديبية ضرورة ثبوت الفعل المكون للجريمة ثبوتا يقينيا بدليل مستخلص استخلاصا سائغا قبل المتهم مع سلامة تكييفه قانونا باعتباره جريمة تأديبية أو جنائية و إلا أعلمت قرينة البراءة أخذت بقاعدة أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته 
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 28/11/2001 
لسنة 2002

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الاصل فى الانسان البراءه
*********
وحيث انه كما قضت محكمه الاداريه العليا :ان الاصل فى الانسان البراءه –وانه لايجوز للمحكمه ان تستند الى اداء لم يتم تمحيص مدى صحته فى اسناد الاتهام الى المتهم ذلك ان تقرير الادانه لابد وانه يبنى على القطع واليقين –وهو مالايكفى فى شانه مجرد ادعاء لم يسانده او يؤازره مايدعه ويرفعه الى مستوى الحقيقه من الواقع الناطق بقيامها والمفصح عن تحقيقها 0000 " 
(1864 ،1787/45 ق عليا 29/12/2001)
وقضت ايضا "المسئوليه التاديبيه شانها شان المسئوليه الجنائيه يجب ان تبنى على القطع واليقين (على الشك والتخمين –وانه يتعين لادائه العامل ان يثبت اخلاله بواجبات وظيفه اواتيانه عملا من الاعمال المحرمه عليه بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح 
(8277/44 ق عليا بجلسه 30/12/2001)
وان مسئولية – المسئولية العقابية – مناط قيامها – ثبوت الفعل ثبوتا يقينيا 
إن من المسلمات في مجال المسئولية العقابية جنائية كانت أو تأديبية ضرورة ثبوت الفعل المكون للجريمة ثبوتا يقينيا بدليل مستخلص استخلاصا سائغا قبل المتهم مع سلامة تكييفه قانونا باعتباره جريمة تأديبية أو جنائية و إلا أعلمت قرينة البراءة أخذت بقاعدة أن المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته 
مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا :- 
الطعن رقم 2039 لسنة 46 قضائية – عليا جلسة 28/11/2001 لسنة 2002*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 3892 لسنة 41 قضائية – عليا : 
قرار إداري – ميعاد سحب القرار 
المادة 52 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 
بإصدار قانون نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة 
مبدأ الشرعية لم يعد يعني مجرد احترام القواعد القانونية الصادرة عنه السلطة التنفيذية سواء كان مصدر هذه القواعد لوائح عامة أم كان مصدر هذه القواعد لوائح عامة أم كان مصدرها قرارا فردية و يكاد يكون هناك إجماع على تفسير الشرعية بهذا لمدلول الواسع سالف الذكر الذي يدخل ضمن عناصرها أو مصادرها إلى جانب الدستور و القانون و القرارات الإدارية بنوعيها : التنظيمية و الفردية 0 

الطعن رقم 2517 لسنة 42 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تسوية – 
تسوية خاطئة – مرتب : 
القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 لعلاج الآثار المترتبة على تطبيق القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1973 بشأن تسوية حالات بعض العاملين من حملة المؤهلات 
إنه لا يجوز بعد 30/6/1984 تعديل المركز القانوني للعامل استنادا إلى أحكام التشريعات المنصوص عليها في المادة 11 مكرر من القانون رقم 135 لسنة 1980 على أي وجده من الوجوه إلا إذا كان ذلك تنفيذا لحكم قضائي نهائي من ناحية أخرى فقد وضع المشرع في ذات الوقت التزام آخر على عاتق جهة الإدارة بجانب التزامها السالف بعدم تعديل المركز القانوني للعامل حتى و لو كان خطأ مؤداه ضرورة إجراء تسوية قانونية صحيحة وفقا للقوانين المعمول بها عند إجرائها بغرض تحديد الدرجة و الأقدمية القانونية الصحيحة التي يستحقها العامل وفقا لهذه القوانين و ذلك للاعتداد بها في المستقبل فقط عند إجراء ترقية العامل للدرجة التالية – كما أوجب المشرع الاحتفاظ بصفة شخصية للعاملين الموجودين بالخدمة بالمرتبات التي يتقاضونها وقت العمل بهذا القانون نتيجة تسوية خاطئة على أن يستهلك الفرق بين تلك المرتبات و المرتبات المستحقة قانونا و ذلك من ربع قيمة علاوة الترقية و العلاوات الدورية التي تستحق لهم بعد تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 7 لسنة 1984 

الطعن رقم 5058 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تأديب – الغلو في 
تقدير الجزاء التأديبي : 
إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن شرط مشروعية سلطة تقدير خطورة الذنب الداري و ما يناسبه من جزاء , ألا يشوب استعمالها غلو و من صور هذا الغلو عدم الملائمة الظاهرة بين درجة الذنب الإداري و بين توع الجزاء و مقداره ففي هذه الصورة تتعارض نتائج عدم 
الملازمة الظاهرة مع الهدف الذي تغياه القانون من التأديب و هو تأمين سير المرافق العامة مما يخرج التقدير من نطاق المشروعية إلى نطاق عدم المشروعية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

منطوق الأحكام الصادرة عن دائرة

توحيد المبادئ

في العام القضائي 2000-2001



1-فيما يتعلق بالإختلاف بين الأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمة الإدارية العليا بشأن تفسير المادة الخامسة بند (5) من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 بشأن مجلس الشعب بأنه يشترط فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب أو يستمر في عضويته أن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية أو أعفى من آدائها طبقا للقانون و لا يعتبر التهرب من آداء الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية حتى تجاوز سن التجنيد بمثابة الإعفاء قانونا من آدائها في مفهوم تطبيق حكم المادة الخامسة بند (5) المشار إليها و ذلك على الوجه المبين بالأسباب 0

( دائرة توحيد المبادئ بالطعن رقم 1937 لسنة 47 ق – ع – جلسة 7 / 12 / 2000 )

2-لا يجوز تضمين لائحة العاملين بالشركة الطاعنة نصا يحدد اختصاص رئيس الجمعية العامة للشركة بتوقيع جزاء الفصل من الخدمة بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة (84) من قانون نظام العاملين بالقطاع العام الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1978 ,و و أن أي قرار يصدر بعقوبة الفصل من غير المحكمة التأديبية يكون مشوبا بالإنعدام لإ‘تصابه سلطة المحكمة , و قررت إعادة الطعن إلى الدائرة المختصة بالمحكمة للفصل فيه 0

( دائرة توحيد المبادئ – جلسة 18 / 1/ 2001 – الطعن رقم 1368 لسنة 43 ق و الطعن رقم 1430 لسنة 43 ق0ع)

3-القرارات التأديبية التي تصدر في شأ، العاملين بمؤسسة مصر للطيران تخضع للتظلم الوجوبي المنصوص عليه في المادة ( 12 ) من قانون مجلس الدولة الصدادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 و قررت إعادة الطعن إلى الدائرة المختصةة بالمحكمة للفصل فيه 0

( الطعن رقم 3599 لسنة 4- ق- ع – جلسة 1 /2 / 2001 )

4-أولا : باختصاص المحاكم التأديبية بمجلس الدولة بمحاكمة أعضاء مجالس إدارة التشكيلات النقابية المشكلة طبقا لقانون العمل و أعضاء مجالس الإدارة المنتخبين طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 73 لسنة 1973 الذي حل محل القانون رقم 141 لسنة 1963 المشار إليهما 0

ثانيا : في شأن الطعن رقم 2062 لسنة 44 القضائية عليا , بقبول الطعن شكلا , و في الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه , و بإعادة الدعوى للمحكمة التأديبية لرئاسة الجمهورية للفصل فيها مجددا بهيئة أخرى 0

( الطعن رقم 2062 لسنة 44 ق – ع جلسة 7 / 6 / 2001 )

5- لكل من القانونين رقمي 3 لسنة 1982 بشأن التخطيط العمراني و 106 لسنة 1976 بشأن توجيه و تنظيم أعمال البناء – مجال تطبيق – لذلك فإنه في جالة البناء في أرض غير مقسمة و دون ترخيص فإن القانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982 وحده هو الذي يطبق على النحو المبين تفصيلا بالأسباب و قررت إعادة الطعن إلى الدائرة المختصة بالمحكمة للفصل فيه 0

( الطعن رقم 724 لسنة 41 قضائية ق - جلسة 7 / 6 / 2001 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مناط التفرقة بين الترقية و التسوية 

من المسلم قانوناً إختلاف أساس كل من الترقية و التسوية فهما و إن إرتد سندهما البعيد إلى القانون إلا أن التسوية تتم إعمالاً لقواعد محددة بحيث يستمد العامل حقه فيها مباشرة من القانون و يقتصر دور الجهة الإدارية على إصدار الإجراءات التى تحول المركز العام إلى مركز فردى دون أن يكون لها فى ذلك سلطة التقدير ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك و بذلك فإن التسوية لا تستهدف أكثر من بيان التدرج فى الدرجات المالية المستحقة للعامل طبقاً للقانون أما الترقية فإنه إلى جانب السلطة التقديرية التى تمارسها جهة الإدارة خاصة فى نطاق الترقية بالإختيار فإنها لا تقتصر على مجرد بيان التدرج المالى للعامل و إنما تتضمن رفعه من وظيفة إلى وظيفة أعلى بما يترتب على ذلك من صعود فى السلم الوظيفى و شغل وظائف أعلى ذات إختصاص أكبر . 

( الطعن رقم 2728 لسنة 30 ق ، جلسة 21-12-1986)



الامتناع عن تنفيذ حكم 

لما كان الحكم الإبتدائى - المؤيد لأسبابه بالحكم المطعون فيه قد بنى قضاءه بالبراءة و رفض الدعوى المدنية تأسيساً على تخلف الركن المادى للجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات لعدم إعلان المتهم المطعون ضده بالصورة التنفيذية للحكمين المطلوب إليه تنفيذهما و إكتفاء الطاعن بإنذاره بالتنفيذ و كان ما أورده الحكم فيما تقدم و أسس عليه قضاءه صحيحاً فى القانون ذلك بأنه لما كانت المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات قد نصت فى فقرتها الثانية على أنه " يعاقب بالحبس و العزل كل موظف عمومى إمتنع عمداً عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر مما ذكر بعد مضى ثمانية أيام من إنذاره على يد محضر إذا كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلاً فى إختصاص الموظف " مما مفاده إشتراط الشارع أن يقوم طالب التنفيذ بإنذار الموظف المختص المطلوب إليه التنفيذ لتحديد مبدأ مهلة الثمانية أيام الممنوحة له للتنفيذ خلالها و التى يستحق بإنقضائها العقاب - إذا إمتنع عمداً عن التنفيذ و كان من المقرر أن إعلان السند التنفيذى إلى المدين تطبيقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة 281 من قانون المرافعات . إجراء لازم قبل الشروع فى التنفيذ - أياً كان نوعه - و إلا كان باطلاً فإنه لا يتصور أن يكون بإغفاله إيراد هذا الإجراء فى النص المؤثم لإمتناع المؤظف عن تنفيذ حكم قد قصد الخروج عن القواعد العامة لتنفيذ الأحكام - ذلك أن الحكمة التى إستهدفها المشرع من سبق إعلان السند التنفيذى إلى المدين تطبيقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة 281 من قانون المرافعات هى إعلانه بوجوده و إخطاره بما هو ملزم بأدائه على وجه اليقين و تخويله إمكان مراقبة إستيفاء السند المنفذ به لجميع الشروط الشكلية و الموضوعية - لما كان ذلك ، و كانت هذه الحكمة مستهدفة فى جميع الأحوال - و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد إلتزم هذا النظر فيما أقام عليه قضاءه فإنه لا يكون قد خالف القانون فى شئ و يكون النعى عليه فى هذا الخصوص فى غير محله .

( الطعن رقم 658 لسنة 47 ق ، جلسة 1978/3/19 )



الامتناع عن تنفيذ حكم 

لما كانت القواعد العامة فى تنفيذ الأحكام و العقود الرسمية تجيز لغير المنازعة إذا كان التنفيذ يتعارض مع حق له ، و إذ كان البين أن المطعون ضدهم يعتبروا من الغير بالنسبة لعقد البيع الرسمى الصادر للطاعن بصفته من البائعين له ، و كانت المادة 970 من القانون المدنى قد تضمنت عدم جواز تملك أموال الأوقاف الخيرية و أجازت للجهة صاحبة الشأن حق إزالة التعدى على تلك الأموال إدارياً ، مما مفاده حق هيئة الأوقاف فى إزالة الإعتداء على أموال الأوقاف الخيرية بالطريق الإدارى ، و للحائز اللجوء إلى القضاء بعد إنتزاع العين من يده إذا رأى وجهاً لذلك ، و من ثم فإن إصدار المطعون ضده الأول بصفته قراراً بإزالة تعدى الطاعن بصفته على العين محل النزاع إستناداً إلى النص القانونى سالف الذكر يحول دون توافر أركان الجريمة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 123 من قانون العقوبات و لا يتصور أن يكون الشارع قد قصد فى النص المؤثم الخروج عن القواعد العامة لتنفيذ الأحكام . فضلاً عن أن النص القانونى سالف الذكر قد جاء صريحاً على أن نطاق تطبيقه يقتصر على إستعمال الموظف العمومى سلطة وظيفته فى وقت تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو أحكام القوانين و اللوائح أو تأخير تحصيل الأموال أو وقف تنفيذ حكم أوامر صادر من المحكمة أو من أية جهة مختصة ، أو إمتنع عمداً عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر مما ذكر ، و لما كان الطاعن بصفته يسلم بأنه قام بتنفيذ عقد البيع بإستلام العين محل النزاع من بائعيها فمن ثم فإن سلب حيازته لها من هيئة الأوقاف عقب التنفيذ لا يعد من المطعون ضدهم وقفاً لتنفيذ أمر أو إمتناع عن تنفيذه 

من المقرر أن الغير لا يجوز له أن يؤدى المطلوب بموجب السند التنفيذى إلا بعد إعلانه المدين بالعزم على تنفيذ ما ورد بالسند التنفيذى قبل وقوعه بثمانية أيام على الأقل تطبيقاً لنص المادة 285 من قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية - و ذلك لحكمه إستهدفها المشرع من هذا الإعلان هى توقياً للمحكوم عليه من أن يفاجأ بالتنفيذ على ما تحت يد الغير من أمواله دون علمه أو دون أن تتاح له الفرصة الكافية لمنع التنفيذ مع إحتمال أن يكون له الحق فى منعه بوجه من أوجه الإعتراض التى قد يجهلها الغير المطلوب منه التنفيذ و لا تكون له صفة فى التمسك بها . 

( الطعن رقم 6592 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 29/5/1986)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون المعاشات(تقادم)

إن المعاش و لئن كان من الحقوق الدورية المتجددة التى تسقط بمضى خمس سنوات إلا أن المشرع قد أفرد له حكماً خاصاً فى المرسوم بقانون رقم 37 لسنة 1929 الخاص بالمعاشات المدنية - و هو التشريع المعامل به زوج المدعية - حيث نص فى المادة 62 منه على أن : " كل مبلغ مستحق كمعاش لم يطالب صاحبه به فى ميعاد سنة واحدة من تاريخ إستحقاقه يصبح حقاً للحكومة إلا إذا ثبت أن عدم المطالبة كان ناشئاً عن حادث قهرى " و مفاد هذا النص أن المبالغ التى تستحق لأصحاب المعاشات تسقط بمضى سنة واحدة و سقوط الحق فيها أمر حتمى و نهائى حتى و لو أقرت بهذا الحق الجهة الإدارية ، و لا ينقطع سريان مدة السنة هذه إلا إذا أثبت صاحب الحق أن ثمة حادثاً قهرياً قد حال دون المطالبة بها و مرد ذلك إلى إعتبارات المصلحة العامة التى تهدف إلى إستقرار الأوضاع الإدارية و المالية و عدم تعرض الميزانية - و هى فى الأصل سنوية - للمفاجآت و الإضطراب ، و من ثم فإن القاعدة التى أتت بها المادة سالفة الذكر هى قاعدة تنظيمية عامة يتعين على الحكومة إلتزامها و تقضى بها المحاكم من تلقاء نفسها بحكم كونها قاعدة قانونية واجبة التطبيق . 

( الطعن رقم 751 لسنة 14 ق ، جلسة 1970/3/1 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لا يجوز استعمال سلطة إزالة التعدي : 



و من حيث إنه و لئن كان للجهة الإدارية سلطة و تقديرية في التصرف في الأراضي المملوكة لها ملكية إلى واضعي اليد عليها بالضوابط الواردة في المادة (1) من القانون رقم 31 لسنة 1984 المشار إليه في الرد على الإيجاب الصادر من الطاعنة لشراء الأرض يكشف عن قبول من السلطة المختصة بها و هو محافظ القاهرة في اتخاذ الإجرتءات اللازمة لبيع الأرض محل الزاع لها طبقا لما انتهى إليه رأي المستشار القانوني لمحافظة القاهرة بتاريخ 2/3/1993 من أنه لا مانع قانونيا من انهاء إجراءات البيع لورثة (000000) وفقا لطلب شراء أرض ثم حيازتها المقدم منهم , و من ثم فإنه اعتبارا من موافقة محافظ القاهرة في 16/3/1993 لنائبه للمنطقة الجنوبية للإجراء حسب توصية المستشار القانوني فإنه يكون لوضع يد الطاعنة على الأرض محل التداعي سند من القانون بما ينفي عنها التعدي على أملاك الدولة و إذ صدر قرار المجلس الشعبي المحلي لمحافظة القاهرة رقم 121 بتاريخ 26/4/1994 بشأن مذكرة قرار التخصيص الخاص بمركز شباب (0000) و الشكوى المقدمة من الطاعنة و الذي قرر فيه أولا : تخصيص قطعة أرض من أملاك الدولة السابقة الموافقة على تخصيصها بقرار اللجنة التنفيذية للمحافظة رقم 119 لسنة 1976 و البالغ سطحها حوالي 7399 متر مربع لمديرية الشباب و الرياضة بمحافظة القاهرة لإقامة مركز الشباب عليها ( موضوع قرار مجلس المحافظة رقم 214 لسنة 1976 ) السابق إلغاؤه لعيب لعيب شابه و ذلك بعد تصحيح القرار في ضوء قانون الحكم المحلي الحالي 000000 و جاء في ثانيا : بعدم أحقية الطاعنة في شراء الجزء المتناع عليه و الذي يدخل ضمن المساحة المخصصة للمركز و عدم الموافقة على إجراءات البيع لورثة محمد عبد المجيد عطا أو أي من المعتدين على أرض المركز و جاء في رابعا : على منع و إزالة التعديات الواقعة بالأرض المخصصة للمركز و بأرض الدولة و بالمنطقة المجاورة للمركز 000000 و بتاريخ 30/5/1994 صدر قرار محافظ القاهرة المطعون فيه رقم 337 لسنة 1994 بتخصيص قطعة أرض من أملاك الدولة تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 7300 متر مربع لمديرية الشباب و الرياضة لإقامة مركز شباب طره كوتسيكا و بإزالة كافة التعديات الواقعة بالأرض المخصصة للمركز و بأرض الدولة بالمنطقة المجاورة للمركز , و بالتالي فإن القرار المطعون فيه و إذ قرر إزالة تعدي الطاعنة على الأرض محل النزاع في تاريخ لاحق على موافقة الجهة الإدارية على اتخاذ إجراءات بيع هذه المساحة لها على النحو السالف البيان و بما ينفي عنها التعدي على أملاك الدولة اعتبارا من 16/3/1993 0و من ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من إزالة تعدي الطاعنة على أملاك الدولة بالنسبة للأرض محل النزاع و التي وافقت جهة الإدارة على بيعها لها في تاريخ سابق على صدور القرار الطعين , قد صدر على غير سند صحيح من الواقع و القانون مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغاؤه في حدود مساحة وضع يد الطاعنة مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار , و كان على جهة الأدارة إذا ما رغبت في التحلل من العلاقة القائمة بينها و بين الطاعنة و التزامها في السير في إجراءات البيع لها بأن تلجأ إلى القضاء المختص لإنهاء تلك العلاقة دون أن تلجأ إلى طريق التنفيذ المباشر بإصدارها قرار الإزالة المطعون فيه 0

( الطعن رقم 2524 لسنة 42 ق0 ع – جلسة 14/2/2001)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إزالة التعدي على أملاك الدولة 000

مبدأ الموازنة بين المنافع و الأضرار : 



و من حيث إن الأصل في نشاط الإدارة أنها تستهدف في كل أعمالها المصلحة العامة مما يجعلها تستقل بتقدير مناسبة و ملائمة إصدار القرار الإداري إلا أن المصلحة العامة تتفاوت في مدارجها و تتباين في أولويتاها بما يتطلب مراعاة ذلك في تصرفاتها بحيث تعطي كل وجه من أوجه المصلحة العامة أهمية و لا تضحى بوجه منها لتنشد وجها آخر مع ظهور التفاوت بينهما إذ أن في هذه الحالة تختلط مناسبة عمل الإدارة بمشروعيته و يلزم لكي يكون مشروعا أن يكون مناسبا و هو ما تنبسط عليه رقابة القضاء للتحقق منه 0

و من حيث إنه في واقع الدعوى الراهنة فإن الظاهر من اأوراقها أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر بإزالة تعدي المطعون ضدهم على أرض النزاع و ما يترتب على ذلك من طردهم جميعا من أرض الدولة و أن الغرض الذي أفصحت عنه ذات الأوراق هو نخصيص الأرض لجمعيات الإسكان المشار إليها في قرار محافظ القاهرة رقم 106 /1987 و تلك غاية و إن كان يظهر فيها وجه مصلحة عامة على نحو معين إلا أنه في الجانب الآخر يكون قد ضحى بوجه مصلحة عامة أجدى و هي حماية عدد كبير من المواطنين من التشريد بأسرهم و منقولاتهم و متعلقاتهم , كل ذلك في مجموعة لابد أن يولد حاجة عامة و مصلحة عامة أولى بالإعتبار من تلك التي استهدفها القرار الطعين خاصة و أن الجهة الطاعنة أسهمت إلى حد كبير في وجود هذا التعدي و استشرائه و لم تحرص على منع اتساعه في مستهله أما و قد قعدت عن ذلك و لم تنشط إليه في حينه فإن ذلك من شأنه أن يجعل حماية هؤلاء بما يحقق مصلحتهم أولى بالإعتبار و التقدير وأجدر بالعناية و أحق بالتغلب الأمر الذي يجعل القرار المطعون فيه مشوبا بعيب الغاية مرجحا الإلغاء عند الفصل في الطلب الموضوعي , و من ثم يتحقق ركن الجدية في طلب وقف تنفيذه إلى جانب تحقق ركن الإٍستعجال لما يترتب عليه التنفيذ من نتائج يتعذر تداركها 0

( الطعن رقم 4396 لسنة 43 ق0 ع – جلسة 18/4/2001)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تعد على منافع الري – حجية الحكم الجنائي : 



و لما كان الثابت من الأوراق و من تقرير الخبير المودع في الدعوى أنع سبق تحرير محضر مخالفة للمطعون ضدها مؤرخ في 26/1/1992 بتهمة التعدي على منافع الري بإقامة منزل من الطوب الأحمر حال كونه دورا واحدا و أحيلت للمحاكمة الجنائية عن ذلك و صدر الحكم ببراءتها في الجنحة رقم 996 لسنة 1992 جنح الباجور و صار الحكم نهائيا لعدم استئنافه ثم تحرر للمذكورة محضر آخر برقم 30 بتاريخ 22/6/1995 عن ذات المنزل بعد أن أًصبح دورين من الطوب الاحمر و المونة الاسمنتية و السقف الخرساني يعلوهما مبان عبارة عن سور بإرتفاع 1.5 متر , و اشتمل المنزل أيضا على حجرة مستقلة عن ذلك المبنى بالطوب الاخضر و المونة الخضراء و السقف بالخشب على مساحة 30 مترا إلا أن تقرير الخبير أثبت أنها طبقا لشهادة الشهود الذين أفادوا بأن بناءها كان على وجه التقريب ما بين عامي 1965 ,و 1979 0

و إذ تنص المادة (102 ) من قانون الإثبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 85 لسنة 1968 على أنه " لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا في الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم و كان فصله فيها ضروريا " 

و من حيث أن الحكم الجنائي و قد فصل في واقعة تعدي المطعون ضدها على منافع الري بالبراءة وقت إن كان المحضر المحرر عام 1992 مقصورا على بناء دور واحد من المباني بينما أثبت المحضر الجديد إضافة و تعديل المبنى القائم بإضافة دور يعلوه سور بإرتفاع مترا و نصف فضلا عن اشتماله حجرة من الطوب اللبن و إن أثبتت المعاينة قدمها و بناءها في تاريخ سابق على العمل بالقانون رقم 12 لسنة 1984 و من ثم فإن حجية الحكم الجنائي تكون مقصورة على ما أشار إليه من نطاق تعدي المطعون ضدها على منافع الري فيما هو قائم , فإن الأمر كان يقتضي الحصول على ترخيص بشأ،ه لما في إقامة تلك الأعمال من تعريض لسلامة الجسور للخطر أو التأُثر في التيار يضر بها أو بأراضي أو بمنشآت أخرى و هذا أمر تقدره الجهات المعنية بذلك , و على ذلك يكون ركن الجدية مفتقدا في طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه لوجود مخالفات جديدة وقعت على خلاف القانون و لم يتناولها الحكم الجنائي المحتج به مما يجعل طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار فيما يتعلق بالأعمال الجديدة غير قائم على سنده الصحيح 0

( الطعن رقم 5183 لسنة 43 ق0 ع – جلسة 18/4/2001) 



أراضي الآثار – إزالة التعدي منوطة برئيس

مجلس إدارة هيئة الآثار دون غيره –لا يجوز

التفويض له في سلطته : 



قضاء هذه المحكمة جرى علىإن المشرع بموجب النصوص سالفة الذكر قرر حماية الأراضي المملوكة للدولة و التي اعتبرت أثرا بمقتضى قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على طلب وزير الثقافة و لا يجوز إخراج هذه الأراضي من عداد الأثار إلا بذات الآداة التي قررت ذلك و كذا أراضي منافع الآثار إذ ثبت للهيئة خلوها من الآثار , قرر لتلك الآراضي حماية خاصة بعدم جواز التعدي عليها أو التصرف فيها أو تملكها بالتقادم , و في حالة حدوث شيئ من ذلك خول المشرع رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للآثار بناء على قرار من اللجنة الدائمةللآثار أن بقرار إزالة التعدي على الأثر بالطريق الإداري , و قد اعتبر القرار الجمهوري رقم 267 لسنة 1981 مشروع تكملة جبانة طيبة بالأقصر أثرا و حدد تلك المناطق على الخريطة ب ,أ , ب,و ج, د باعتبارها مكملة للأثر و حظر إقامة أو إضافة أي منشآت على ما هو قائم فيها , و هذا يفيد أن رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة الآثار , و الذي حل محله رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار بالقرار الجمهوري رقم 82 لسنة 1994 بإنشاء المجلس الأعلى للآثار هو الذي يجوز له إصدار القرارات الخاصة بإزالة التعديات على الآثار بناء على قرار اللجنة الدائمة للآثار , و إذا ما صدر قرار الإزالة من غيره و دون اتباع الأجراءات التي قررها القانون كان القرار صادرا من غير مختص و غير مشروع مخالفا لأحكام القانون جديرا بالإلغاء 0

و من حيث إنه وفقا لما سلف و لما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن القرار المطعون فيه لم يصدر من رئيس المجلس الاعلى بناء على قرار من اللجنة الدائمة للآثار , و إنما صدر من المجلس الأعلى لمدينة الأقصر برقم 87 لسنة 1996 بإزالة المنزل الذي أقامه المطعون ضده المكون من دور أرضي و أعمدة الدور الأول العلوى من الخرسانة المسلحة بناحية القرنة بالبر الغربي بالتعدي على المحمية الأثرية بالمخالفة للقرار الجمهوري رقم 267 لسنة 1981 , و من ثم فإن هذا القرار يكون قد صدر من غير مختص بإصداره و دون اتباع الإجراءات المقررة قانونا لإصداره مشوبا بعيب مخالف القانون و يكون طلب إلغائه موافقا لصحيح حكم القانون , و إذا قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بذلك – و إن كان لأسباب أخرى غير ذلك – فإنه يكون موافقا لحكم القانون فيما انتهى إليه , مما يتعين معه رفض هذه الطعن لعدم قيامه على أساس صحيح من القانون 0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

و من حيث إنه لا يغير من ذلك أن الثابت من الاطلاع على ديباجة القرار المطعون فيه أنه قد أشار إلى قرار وزير الثقافة و رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار رقم 480 لسنة 1995 بشأن تفويض المحافظين و رؤساء الوحدات المحلية في إصدار الإزالة و التعديات على الواقع و العقارات الآثرية , فإن قرار التفويض المشار إليه قد شابه مخالفة القانون لأن المشرع قد أعطى في المادة (17) من قانون حماية الآثار المشار إليه اختصاص سلطة الإزالة الإدارية للتعديات الواقعة على الآثار أو منافعها لرئيس المجلس للآثار بناء على قرار يصدر من اللجنة الدائمة للآثار بعد دراسة كل حالة على حدة و بالتالي فهو اختصاص لجهتين إداريتين يلزم صدوره منهما معا و لا يجوز لسلطة منهما الإنفراد به دون السلطة الأخرى أو التفويض فيه , و من ثم فإن انفراد المجلس الأعلى للآثار بهذا الإختصاص و قيامه بتفويض المحافظين و رؤساء الوحدات المحلية في إصدار قرارات الإزالة و التعديات على المواقع و العقارات الأثرية يكون قد جاء مخالفا لحكم المادة ( 17 ) سالفة الذكر 0



( الطعن رقم 475 لسنة 44 ق0 ع – جلسة 8/7/2001 ذات المبدأ الطعن رقم 3543 ق 0 ع –جلسة 24/1/2001 )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الطعن رقم 1334 لسنة 37 قضائية – عليا 
كليات عسكرية – طلبة الكليات العسكرية 
- استقالتهم و أثارها 
المادة 11 من القانون رقم 92 لسنة 1975 بشأن النظام الأساسي للكليات العسكرية معدلة بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 1985 - مؤداها أنه يجوز قبول استقالة الطالب بعد موافقة مجلس الكلية في هذه الحالة يلتزم الطالب و ولي أمره متضامنين بسداد النفقات الفعلية التي تكلفها أثناء المدة التي قضاها بالكلية حتى تاريخ تقديم استقالته – يسري الالتزام الخاص بسداد هذه النفقات في جميع حالات فصل الطالب فيما عدا حالتي فصله بسبب عدم اللياقة الطبية أو استنفاد مرات الرسوب يعتبر تقدير النفقات الصادرة من الجهة المختصة نهائيا 

الطعن رقم 4363 لسنة 41 قضائية – علاي 
تقادم – التقادم المكسب للملكية –
( إصلاح زراعي – استيلاء ) 
المادة 968 من القانون المدني – مفاده أن المشرع يتطلب لاكتساب ملكية العقار بالتقادم الطويل أن تستمر الحيازة دون انقطاع 15 سنة بشرائطها المعروفة من هدوء و استمرار و نية التملك يستوي في ذلك أن تكون كلها في وضع يد من يدعي الملكية أو في وضع يد سلفه أو بالاشتراك بينهما بحيث لا تقل عن 15 سنة 

الطعون أرقام 981 , 1000, 1005 لسنة 41 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – الصفة في الدعوى – الممثل القانوني للهيئة العامة 
للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية 
المادتان 1 , 2 من قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1002 لسنة 1975 بإنشاء الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية , المادة 9 من قانون الهيئات العامة الصادر بالقانون رقم 61 لسنة 1963 – مفاد هذه المواد أن الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية هيئة عامة تتبع وزير الصحة و مقرها مدينة القاهرة و تعتبر من المؤسسات العلمية و لها مجلس إدارة برئاسة وزير الصحة – الهيئة العامة يمثلها رئيس مجلس إدارتها في صلاتها بالهيئات و الأشخاص الأخرى و أمام القضاء – أثر ذلك – أن القرار الصادر من وزير الصحة و السكان بصفته رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العامة للمستشفيات و المعاهد التعليمية يجعله صاحب الصفة عند مخاصمة هذا القرار باعتباره الممثل القانوني للهيئة أمام القضاء – اختصام كل من وزير الصحة بصفته و محافظ القليوبية بصفته اختصاما لغير ذي صفة 

قرار إداري – عيوب – إساءة استعمال 
السلطة أو الانحراف بها ( عاملون مدنيون – ندب ) 
من المستقر عليه أن الندب من الأمور المتروكة لجهة الإدارة و من الملائمات التي تتمتع فيها بسلطة تقديرية حسبما تمليه مصلحة العمل يقتضيه الصالح العام و ذلك حتى تستطيع الإدارة أن تلبي احتياجات العمل العاجلة- جعل المشرع الندب بصفة عامة تكليف مؤقت العامل القيام بأعباء وظيفة ما و هو بذلك أمر موقوت بطبيعته اقتضته ظروف العمل إن أداء العامل للوظيفة المنتدب إليها لا يعتبر تعيينا فها أو ترقية إليها ة لا يكسبه حقا في الاستمرار في شغل وظيفة المنتدب إليها بحيث يجوز للسلطة المختصة إلغاء الندب في أي وقت إذ لا يرتب الندب للعامل مركزا قانونيا نهائيا لا يجوز المساس به و لا معقب على الجهة الإدارية في هذا الشأن ما دام قد خلا تدخلها من إساءة استعمال السلطة – الأصل في القرارات الإدارية صحتها و أنها بذاتها دليل على هذه الصحة و على توافر الأركان القانونية الموجبة للصحة و أن الغاية فيها المصلحة العامة ما لم يقدم المتضرر من القرار الإداري عكس هذه القرينة و من ثم كون عبء الإثبات عليه عبء إساءة استعمال السلطة و الانحراف بها و هو ما يقابل ركن الغاية في القرار من العيوب القصدية في القرار الإداري و يقوم حيث يكون لدى الإدارة قصد الإساءة و الانحراف بحيث تهدف من القرار قصدا آخر غير المصلحة العامة كالانتقام من شخص أو محاباة آخر على حسابه و على ذلك فإن هذا العبء يقع على عاتق من يدعيه بأن يقوم الدليل عليه حيث لا يمكن افتراضه لارتباطه بسلوكيات الإدارية 0 

الطعن رقم 1333 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
عقد إداري – تنفيذ بما يتفق و حسن النية 
من المقرر قضاء أن تنفيذ العقود و من بينها العقود الإدارية يتعين أن يكون طبقا لما اشتملت عليه نصوص العقد و بطريقة تتفق مع حسن النية 
عقد إداري - تنفيذه - تعويض المتعاقد عن التأخير في صرف المستحقات 
حق المتعاقد مع الجهة الإدارية في التعويض عن التأخر في صرف ما يكون مستحقا له طبقا لأحكام العقد تقتصر على حقه في المطالبة بالتعويض في المادة 226 من القانون المدني و لأوجه لإلزام الجهة الإدارية بالتعويض عن التأخير في صرف تلك المستحقات على نحو مغاير لما نصت عليه ما دام لم يتم الاتفاق على غير ذلك 0
__________________

الطعن رقم 7988 لسنة 46 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – الحكم في الدعوى – استخراج صورة
تنفيذية ثانية للحكم 
المادة 183 من قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية رقم 13 لسنة 1968 
مؤداها أن الصورة التنفيذية الثانية من الحكم لا تعطي للمحكوم له إلا عند ضياع الصورة التنفيذية الأولى استثناء من الأصل العام – أن الصورة التنفيذية من الحكم لا تعطي للمحكوم له إلا مرة واحدة تفاديا لتكرار التنفيذ بمقتضى سند تنفيذي واحد و مؤدى ضياع الصورة التنفيذية الأولى هو فقد صاحبها لها و عدم استطاعته العثور عليها ولا تتوافر له الوسيلة لاستردادها 

مجموعة أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 
جلسة 25/11/2001 
لسنة 2002 

الطعن رقم 6032 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
حكم – الطعن في الأحكام التأديبية أمام 
المحكمة الإدارية العليا – طبيعته 0 
رقابة المحكمة الإدارية العليا لأحكام المحاكم التأديبية هي رقابة قانونية فلا تعني استئناف النظر في الحكم بالموازنة و الترجيح بين الأدلة المقدمة إثباتا و نفيا إذ أن ذلك من شأن المحكمة التأديبية وحدها المحكمة الإدارية العليا لا تتدخل و تفرض رقابتها إلا إذا كان الدليل الذي اعتمد عليه قضاء الحكم غير مستمد من أصول ثابتة في الأوراق و كان استخلاص هذه الدليل لا تنتجه الواقعة المطروحة على المحكمة فهنا فقط يكون التدخل لتصحيح حكم القانون لأن الحكم في هذه الحالة يكون غير قائم على سببه 0 

الطعن رقم 6234 لسنة 43 قضائية – عليا 
حكم – أحكام المحكمة التأديبية – سلطة المحكمة 
في تقدير قيام المخالفة التأديبية : 
متى كانت المحكمة التأديبية قد استخلصت النتيجة التي انتهت إليها استخلاصا سائغا من أصول تنتجه ماديا و قانونيا و كيفتها تكييفا سليما و كانت هذه النتيجة تبرر اقتناعها الذي بنت عليها قضاءها فإنه لا يكون هناك محل للتعقيب عليها ذلك أن لها الحرية في تكوين عقيدتها من أي عنصر من عناصر الدعوى و لها في سبيل ذلك أن تأخذ بما تطمئن إليه من أقوال الشهود و أن تطرح ما عداها مما لا تطمئن إليه
__________________

الطعن رقم 1604 لسنة 44 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – انقطاع سير الخصومة لوفاة المدعي : 
الخصومة القضائية هي مجموعة من الإجراءات التي تبدأ بإقامة الدعوى أمام المحكمة بناء على مسلك إيجابي يتخذ من جانب المدعي و ينتهي بحكم فاصل في النزاع أو بتنازل أو صلح – إنما هي حالة قانونية تنشأ عن مباشرة الدعوى بالادعاء لدى القضاء إي بالالتجاء إليه بوسيلة الدعوى أو العريضة و قد حدد القانون إجراءات التقدم بهذا الادعاء الذي بنى عليه انعقاد الخصومة و هي التي تقوم على اتصال المدعي بالمحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى و تكليف المدعي عليه بالمثول أمامها لكونها علاقة بين طرفيها من جهة و علاقة بين هذين الطرفين و بين القضاء من جهة أخرى فإذا لم تكن ثمة دعوى من أحد الخصمين للخصم الآخر إلى التلاقي أمام القضاء و لم يكن لأحدهما أو كليهما وجود فلا تنشأ الخصومة القضائية و لا تنعقد 0 

الطعن رقم 4400 لسنة 4 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – الحكم في الدعوى - - ميعاد 
تقديم طلب الإعفاء من الرسوم 
تقديم طلب الإعفاء من الروم القضائية بعد فوات ستين يوما من تاريخ صدور الحكم المطعون فيه يستوجب الحكم بعدم قبول الطعن 0

الطعن رقم 1306 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
دعوى – دعوى تأديبية – انقضاء 
الدعوى التأديبية لوفاة المتهم 
تنقضي الدعوى التأديبية لوفاة العامل أثناء نظر الطعن في الحكم التأديبي أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا أساس ذلك أن ما ورد بنص المادة 14 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من انقضاء و الدعوى الجنائية بوفاة المتهم هو أصل يجب إتباعه عند وفاة المتهم سواء كان ذلك أمام المحكمة التأديبية أو أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا 

الطعن رقم 8546 لسنة 45 قضائية – عليا 
عاملون مدنيون بالدولة – تأديب 
مسئولية أمناء المخازن 
المادة 45 من لائحة المخازن و المشريات الصادرة من مجلس الوزراء بجلسة 6/7/1984 افترض المشرع رغبة منه في إسباغ أكبر قدر من الحماية على المال العام – الخطأ في جانب أمناء المخازن و أرباب العهد عند فقدان العهدة أو تلفها – و نظرا لخطورة ما قدره المشرع فد وضع شروطا لاعتبار الأمين صاحب العهدة – و بما يكفل له السيطرة الكاملة على عهدته و يوفر له سبل المحافظة عليها هذا اخطأ المفترض ليس قرينة يجوز نفيها بإثبات أن تلف الأصناف أو فقدها كان نتيجة لظروف قاهرة لم يكن في وسع أمين العهدة الاحتراز منها - يتعين لمساءلة أمناء المخازن و أرباب العهد وفقا لأحكام اللائحة المشار إليها – أن يتسلم أمين العهدة عهدته بالجرد و ليس تسليما حكميا من واقع الدفاتر كما يجب أن يتم التسليم بحضور أحد العاملين بندبه لحضور عملية التسليم و التسلم الحقيقي – إذا تخلف أحد الشرطين لا تنتقل العهدة و تبقى على ذمة أمينها السابق – مؤدى ذلك – أن مسئولية أرباب العهد تبدأ بالاستلام و تنتهي بالتسلم بناء على جرد فعلي يشمل كل موجودات المخزن بناء عليه يكون من غير المقبول بعد تحرير محضر التسليم و التسلم – وفقا للإجراءات المقررة الادعاء بغير ما فيه*

----------

